# Scenes in movies books etc. that move you.



## Arioche

Singularity said:


> The dance between two people and the longing to connect...
> 
> YouTube - Let the right one in scene 10


Oh god, the whole movie was good, but one scene in particular moved me tremendously: when Håkan pours acid on his face in order prevent others from discovering his identity (and thus discovering Eli), sobbing and uttering her name. I have a soft spot for self sacrifice, lol.


----------



## The Proof

in the latest star trek, where they're all young, when the spaceship Kelvin fights the unidentified ship, that was pretty hardcore and with my liking drama so much I'd fight to the death too, I am such a romantic :laughing:


----------



## ape

This be about the most powerful movie scene I have ever seen

I remember being in shock after I first saw it

Chief (boat captain) is an STJ I reckon

The problem with STJs


----------



## samtheseal

Planet of the Apes (origional)

The first time when a human speaks and those damned dirty apes are shocked.

Symbolically is so powerful.


----------



## ape

samtheseal said:


> Planet of the Apes (origional)
> 
> The first time when a human speaks and those damned dirty apes are shocked.
> 
> *Symbolically* is so powerful.


 

The Genesis of nerd dominance?


----------



## Halloween Decor

The ending scene of Angel-A makes me cry every time. :mellow:


----------



## plzNthx

" But what else could I do? One simple and stark though stood out and this was: '*freedom for the moment is everything.'* One false move-- and I might have been made to explain a life of crime...

To myself I whispered that I still had my gun, and was still a free man-- free to trace the fugitive, free to destroy my brother."
- Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov

god, i love this. it's the point where the situation (and subconcious) takes over just plain giving a moral damn anymore.


----------



## SpankyMcFly

This scene was particularly moving for me. It's the "The Horror" scene from apocalypse now. Be forewarned that there is _*REAL*_ violence against animals depicted.



A real life INFP depicting what I believe to be an INFP. Someone who discovered his purpose in a powerful epiphany and then sets himself upon the path of his purified ideals. The moorings tying him to reality break apart and he spirals. He yearns to have someone end his life.

I don't know how to type, as I'm pretty new to the MBTI thing but one of the telling parts of the scene that makes me think the character was an INFP was "...because there's nothing more that I detest... than the stench of lies."

The music, sets the mood perfectly. Ironically Morrison was an also an INFP who committed suicide. The intro shot shows "The Golden Bough", which talks about religion as a cultural ideology. Freaky for two reasons. Brando had basically set himself up as a god with the natives, and then lets himself be killed, a sacrifice, just like in the book. Then there is the masterful tying of the animal sacrifice to Brando dying.


----------



## elventesai

In his three books, sometimes the emotion he has put into his work has you crying uncontrolablly. Other times it has you laughing, and at some times you feel like you have made such an astounding discovery you just will never be the same. My favorite author is Jay M Horne, he wrote Life's A JOKE!, Life's A TRIP!, and I took the red pill
anybody ever read his books? They are similiar to CWG but much more intense. He is on amazon.


----------



## ape

SpankyMcFly said:


> This scene was particularly moving for me. It's the "The Horror" scene from apocalypse now. Be forewarned that there is _*REAL*_ violence against animals depicted.
> 
> 
> 
> A real life INFP depicting what I believe to be an INFP. Someone who discovered his purpose in a powerful epiphany and then sets himself upon the path of his purified ideals. The moorings tying him to reality break apart and he spirals. He yearns to have someone end his life.
> 
> I don't know how to type, as I'm pretty new to the MBTI thing but one of the telling parts of the scene that makes me think the character was an INFP was "...because there's nothing more that I detest... than the stench of lies."
> 
> The music, sets the mood perfectly. Ironically Morrison was an also an INFP who committed suicide. The intro shot shows "The Golden Bough", which talks about religion as a cultural ideology. Freaky for two reasons. Brando had basically set himself up as a god with the natives, and then lets himself be killed, a sacrifice, just like in the book. Then there is the masterful tying of the animal sacrifice to Brando dying.
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now The horror scene


Kurtz was as far from an F as one could get.....far far away from INFP

Timid morality, the domain of the feeler, drove him bonkers, as he was a thinker to the core

When he saw the little arms in the pile, he had an epiphany. 

The epiphany is that the constraints of feelings could be overcome with will


----------



## fairytales

Oh God this thread has really opened the floodgates!
Thomas J's Funeral gets me every time, in fact the whole of My Girl. 

The Last Samurai Final Scene





A Little Princess Final Scene


----------



## fairytales

Oh! 
And the ending scene of Homeward Bound,


----------



## Harley

fairytales said:


> A Little Princess Final Scene
> YouTube - A Little Princess end


Oh my goodness I LOVE A Little Princess. I've never watched the movie, but I have the book, and I just adore Sara Crewe, but what is up what with this movie ending? He didn't actually die, but totally forgot his daughter? Did he get amnesia instead?


----------



## fairytales

Yeah they completely changed the ending in the film to make it a bit more child-friendly! In the film shes told he is dead but by sheer coincidence he ends up being looked after by a man next door to the school whos sons life he saved. Then Sara meets him and triggers his memory into remembering her, then they go back to India. with becky.
I read the book and loved it too so I think you have to watch the movie in its own right rather than comparing them.


----------



## Gracie

The scene in V for Vendetta where Evey reads out the letter V had written to him by the woman in the cell next to him. Gets me every fucking time, it has me in bits :sad:


----------



## cheezey

I find it odd sometimes the scenes in some movies that can seem to move me to tears. here are a few that come to mind instantly:

Mission To Mars:






(from 8:30 onwards, something about that scene has me balling my eyes out)

Armageddon:






(Particularly 2:20-3:45 & 4:50-6:30 I seem to tear up badly!)

Valkyrie (Final Execution Scene)






Oh, and the funeral scene in MyGirl tears me to pieces.


----------



## Harley

cheezey said:


> Armageddon:
> 
> YouTube - Armageddon - Ending (Harry's sacrifice) HD
> 
> (Particularly 2:20-3:45 & 4:50-6:30 I seem to tear up badly!)


Aww, I love it when A.J. says he loves Harry. It's so genuine and heartfelt.

Speaking of Armageddon:






This song is so cheesy, but I honestly love it.


----------



## cheezey

Harley said:


> Aww, I love it when A.J. says he loves Harry. It's so genuine and heartfelt.


Yup :happy:

I love the song too :laughing:


----------



## MonieJ

This scene from My Sister's keeper is the saddest ever. The whole Movie is sad but the last 40 mins is where I cried like a baby and I never cry. I think because I know how it feels to lose someone close to you and it brings bk those emotions for me.


----------



## fairytales

The scene on the beach in My Sisters Keeper also!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

If you haven't seen 28 weeks later, basically, zombies get into the house, there are many healthy people there, but Don (the husband) abandons his WIFE, and runs away, ends up killing another guy that was living with them. This clip doesn't show it, but the other guy Don kills had to kill an elderly couple to get away, well, he didn't kill them, he left them behind.

So yeah, this guy abandons his wife and a kid that was with them (kid isn't his son, but that woman is his wife! I mean c'mon! But then again, what can he do? How tragic.....) I myself would never wed a woman so illogical as to try and save a kid that would try and hide from the zombies, especially since we've only known this kid like 20 minutes :wink:

But I guess if I did I'm not sure what I would do


----------



## Rez

*Tears*

Movies never tear me up

this is the Only Scene that has ever done so 


The Fall with Lee Pace








Wow I teared up again

this is too amazing


----------



## fairytales

Wow that film looks amazing; i'm gonna have to give it a watch! thanks for the link


----------



## Harley

Thrifty Walrus said:


> If you haven't seen 28 weeks later, basically, zombies get into the house, there are many healthy people there, but Don (the husband) abandons his WIFE, and runs away, ends up killing another guy that was living with them. This clip doesn't show it, but the other guy Don kills had to kill an elderly couple to get away, well, he didn't kill them, he left them behind.
> 
> So yeah, this guy abandons his wife and a kid that was with them (kid isn't his son, but that woman is his wife! I mean c'mon! But then again, what can he do? How tragic.....) I myself would never wed a woman so illogical as to try and save a kid that would try and hide from the zombies, especially since we've only known this kid like 20 minutes :wink:
> 
> But I guess if I did I'm not sure what I would do
> 
> YouTube - 28 Weeks Later - Don abandons Alice


@Thrifty Walrus
Well he gets his just desserts later on in the movie, mwahaha.


----------



## xezene

The one and the only.


----------



## Harley

@xezene

I can't help but think *IRONY* while watching that whole scene.


----------



## xezene

And actually, upon further thought, also these two wonderful, powerful scenes:

YouTube - Blade Runner - TEARS IN RAIN [Hi-Res Video]

YouTube - Luke Skywalker vs Darth Vader (Himself) on Dagobah


----------



## Dreamer

I don't know what it is with this. But it moves me. It's so amazing.
YouTube - Brother Bear-Transformation


----------



## Dreamer

Harley said:


> Oh my goodness I LOVE A Little Princess. I've never watched the movie, but I have the book, and I just adore Sara Crewe, but what is up what with this movie ending? He didn't actually die, but totally forgot his daughter? Did he get amnesia instead?


Me too! I love the ending. I read in the original, the father actually does die. I'm glad he only got amnesia. Sad film, but a happy ending anyway.


----------



## buddikins

The Harry Potter series had plenty of moving moments for me (fangirlism!), but the bit where Harry visits his parent’s graves was the most emotional for me. By the end of that book I was a wreck. 

Movie-wise, I cry the most at Finding Neverland, when Sylvia walks into Neverland. I cry right through the credits in this movie. My Mum walked in while I was watching it and thought someone had died. Apparently you just shouldn't get that upset at a movie :blushed: 

Thelma and Louise also gets to me, though I’m still in denial and believe their car could actually fly, just like the one in Grease. :crazy:

It’s hard to narrow it down though. I get worked up a lot at movies / books – I have a hard time remembering they aren’t real people sometimes, so many a fictional tale ends with me crying.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

All of Eureka Seven's final episode- even I was tearing at my eyes.
The last 100 pages of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
The last 50 pages of Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
All of Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## L'Empereur

The rape scene in American History X.


----------



## Harley

I liked the shit fest dinner argument


----------



## Protagoras

This scene from_ V for Vendetta_ made me stand in awe for it's bombastic chaos.






Perhaps this is just me, but destroying the parliament to the tune of _1812 Overture_ in order to end a totalitarian government is just awesome. Seeing such a symbol of silly traditions, politics, injustice and elitist grandeur being blown to bits and pieces is inspiring. This gives a young anarcho-socialist INTP like myself hope for the future of mankind. I consider this to be the pinnacle of chaotic neutral ownage in fiction.


----------



## Harley

Selene said:


> I can't believe nobody put this one yet...I started crying just watching this short clip.
> 
> YouTube - Dumbo - Baby of Mine


I can't believed I missed this the first time, I cried too:crying:


----------



## fairytales




----------



## viva

This scene near the end of Phantom of the Opera gets me every single time.

(About halfway through the first clip, and into the 2nd one)


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## angularvelocity

vivacissimamente said:


> This scene near the end of Phantom of the Opera gets me every single time.


AWESOMMMMMMME


This scene gets me for sure.

A day when the King returns.. a day when all men from all nations recognize the true King.. 

A day when the King returns to the throne and puts an end to all evil....

A day when the King acknowledges his servants who are faithful.

Back to the movie - tears come to my eye when everyone bows to the hobbits.


----------



## Hudson




----------

